# Belvedere Joshual (BJ) Krain 1996-2011



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

As some of you know, I posted of Maggie Belle last Sept and her complicated life to earn her wings. As I still choke up over her...BJ, who has been the rock of the goldens, died on Monday at 15 years old. In the past couple of months, I saw a change taking place, more so, than any time during his life. He was always goofy and happy, however, he seemed to say his time was coming. It came peacefully in his sleep. I haven't known a golden in my life to live this long, however, he was always healthy. He was a boat dog, raised on a 1949 Chris Craft Cabin cruiser for part of his life. He adjusted to it and loved the water and boating although, he wasn't all that thrilled with doing a lot of swimming. However, on land, he ruled the tennis ball but was humble enough to lose to Maggie Belle or Meggie Belle....
So I say good bye to another kid this year. Belle, Toby (19 yr old cat) and now BJ. I guess we just know this will happen but boy does it break you down. Still working with Chloe Belle...I guess she knows she has it good as she completely turned around a few months back. Meggie didn't take BJs dealth that well. She licked his face for hours prior to the creamatorium people showing up. She didn't want him put into a bag and growled at them for trying to do so. She has been sulking since....God Bless, Russ


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of BJ. He sounds like such a gem, being your 1st mate on the boat and all. Prayers and thoughts to you as you grieve and for BJ's journey to the Bridge, where others will greet him. And many tennis balls await. Godspeed ~


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Russ, I am so very sorry for the loss of BJ, I know he was a very special boy. BJ had a very long happy life with you-I know he will be missed by all. 

Godspeed sweet BJ.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so sad. It is like an inner sunset to lose Old Gold. Run free, BJ!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful long life, but even so it isn't long enough with these special beings. Godspeed sweet BJ, and many warm thoughts and hugs for you.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Russ and Chloe Belle, so sorry for your loss. Sounds like BJ was an awesome guy. Run free and play, BJ!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

wishing peace for you and plenty of bright yellow tennis balls at the bridge for BJ.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is never easy and never long enough. I am sorry for your loss.
Run free sweet BJ.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Bridge BJ


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP BJ....so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of BJ. What a sad year it has been for you with so much loss in such a very short time. Your post made me cry, particularly reading how Chloe grieved BJ's passing. They hurt just as we do when they loose a family member. Try to take extra time with her. We lost our Di 5/21 and Max is just now emerging from the darkness. We thought we would loose him too, when he refused to eat or do much of anything. We will keep your family and Chloe in our thoughts and prayers. BJ, Toby and Belle don't need our prayers anymore because they are running free at Rainbow Bridge playing with all of our Golden kids until we see them again. Run free BJ.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My condolences about BJ.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of BJ - I am sure he will find many tennis balls at the bridge and he will be in safe paws there.

Run free and sleep softly BJ


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry that you've lost BJ...no matter how long we have them with us, it's never long enough. I hope you are finding comfort in your memories.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

10 years, 12 years, 15 years--it is never long enough. I'm sorry for the loss of your boy. It sounds like he had a really great life.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

*Meggie*

Thanks for the condolences and well wishes. Meggie was the golden that is mourning BJ....Meggie was Belles mother. Chloe is the new golden that the rescue group found for me after Belle died. I kept Belle as she was special needs. BJ and Meggie live with my exwife so they were very close. She knew when he had cancer as she smelled it on him just like she did when Belle got cancer. When that happened, Meggie would not play with them like she would normally. My exwife told me that Meggie is still depressed over the whole thing. Not even bringing Chloe by to play with her did any good, she just was not interrested. In time she will come back. Since Belle had to have 24 hours care in her last months, my exwife took her as she was trained on how to deal with the Myathenia Gravis and the meds. I am not sure who took this harder, Meggie, my exwife or myself. Seems it was a shakeup. Chloe didn't really get to know BJ as he was getting too old for play and was too wide open for him. Meggie always played with him as they would swim together and chase the balls...most of you know what that is like. BJ was the only male in the family and always healthy. All of these dogs were well taken care of and have had wonderfull lives. Although we mourn BJ, Belle...really hurt all of us. BJ had a long life....Belle always had to fight for it and we along side her did just that. The many trips, emergencies to the Raleigh Vet school...the fact uncertainly was always there...no one had ever done what Belle went through with Roche Pharma. One mistake would have been all it was needed and she would have left us 6 years ago. That is what the Vet School told us happened to the other 9 dogs in the program. You can find more about that story in my post "Maggie Belle, she came to earn her wings". Been a tough year...of heartfelt loss. Thanks all...Russ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bj*

I am so very sorry about B.J.!!!
I am sure that Smooch and Snobear are playing with him!!


----------

